# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Quán kem vỉa hè, ngon, rẻ sạch - kem via he - Hà Nội

## haiyen

Có ai mùa hè mà không một lần ghé quán kem không nhỉ? Thật ra nếu đã thích ăn kem thì kể cả mùa đông cũng ăn ý, chứ đừng nói là mùa hè. Ở Hà Nội mình, dạo gần đây nổi lên nhiều quán kem với không gian trang trí cực kỳ bắt mắt, chỗ ngồi hiện đại, thế nhưng đối với dân bụi phủi hoặc luôn luôn trong trình trạng viêm màng túi mãn tính thì nghe chừng đó không phải là địa điểm lý tưởng.

Quán kem AnAnGaleto này xuất phát điểm từ chính quán Vua Tào Phớ, nằm ở cuối phố Vĩnh Hồ đấy. Quán chỉ dăm ba cái ghế nhựa trên vỉa hè thôi, thêm 2-3 cái ô to đùng che mưa che nắng, không trang trí cầu kỳ nhưng cứ đến tầm 3h30 - 5h chiều là các teen túa đến đây măm kem ầm ầm. Thứ nhất, kem ở đây chỉ 6-8k/ viên thôi, các ấy gọi 2 viên là ăn no căng cả bụng rùi ý. Thứ hai, giá rẻ thế mà chất lượng kem chả thua kém gì những cửa hàng kem hoành tráng khác nhé. Lúc đầu vào măm măm, chỉ thấy ngon ngon cũng chẳng để ý đâu, đến khi lân la hỏi anh chủ quán tớ mới biết kem của quán đều làm từ nguyên liệu của Ý từ sữa tươi 100%, có mix thêm hoa quả tươi nguyên chất chứ không dùng màu mè thực phẩm, vì thế ăn cực kỳ an toàn.

Đến đây, các teen có thể tha hồ chọn nhiều loại kem như: kem sầu riêng, kem dâu, kem sôcôla, kem sữa dừa vani, kem cốm, kem bạc hà, kem rượu rum nho, kem Caramel... Mà bật mí này, món kem sầu riêng ở đây được gọi là món tủ của quán đấy. Tớ cũng là đứa hay la cà lắm, nhưng quả thật vị sầu riêng ở đây đậm đà hơn và tươi hơn hẳn so với những quán kem khác. Không tin thì nhớ gọi thử mà xem, đảm bảo ghiền luôn đấy. Ngoài ra, chúng mình còn có thể yêu cầu thêm nhiều loại topping thơm lừng của Ý, Mỹ như: siro kiwi, siro dâu, siro bạc hà, siro caramel, siro chocolate, đậu phộng..., măm lại càng ngon. ^_^

Thứ ba, tuy ngồi ăn ở vỉa hè đấy, nhưng chỗ ngồi ở đây khá thoáng mát, sạch sẽ. Nếu thích các ấy có thể ngồi ở sân chơi mát rượi đằng sau quán, tha hồ nhâm nhi mà không sợ nóng nực. Thêm nữa, đồ ăn ở đây được các anh chị đựng trong những khay inox cực kỳ sạch sẽ, lúc nào cũng được bảo quản cẩn thận nên đừng lo vụ tào tháo đuổi ngày hè nha.

Thêm nữa, teen đến đây không những được ăn kem mà còn được thưởng thức cả tào phớ mix lung tung xòe. Trước khi có thêm món kem, quán Vua Tào Phớ đã cực kỳ nổi tiếng với tào phớ không thạch cao và sữa chua nếp cẩm Điện Biên rồi. Giá một bát tào phớ mix đậu, thạch, long nhãn.... ở đây cũng chỉ 6-10k tuỳ loại thôi, sữa chua nếp cẩm là 7k nè, còn sữa đậu nành nguyên chất chỉ 5k.

Hôm nào chán kiểu ăn kem "con nhà giàu" thì hãy thử ngồi vỉa hè ăn kem Ý xem sao nhé! Giá "hạt dẻ" nhưng chất lượng kem thì hảo hạng luôn. ^_^

 _Ăn ở vỉa hè thật đấy, nhưng vẫn mát mẻ, sạch sẽ, chỗ ngồi thoáng mát_
 
 _Kem sầu riêng ở đây ngon miễn chê, không thử thì quá phí!_
 
Các món kem của quán đều được sản xuất từ những nguyên liệu tươi, ít chất bảo quản nên khi ăn, các ấy sẽ thấy hương vị tự nhiên, kem rất mềm và không hề đóng cục, đóng đá như các kem tủ lạnh khác.


 _Một phi thuyền dâu tây, sữa dừa, cốm xanh phủ siro kiwi nè. :X _ 
 
 _Chén kem xong mình có thể chén tiếp tào phớ ngon cực._
 

 _Các anh chị phục vụ còn đeo cả găng tay khi làm đồ ăn cho tụi mình này, rất hợp vệ sinh phải không! ^^_
 
 _Tào phớ không hề có thạch cao, cực mềm mịn và có vị béo ngậy của đậu._
 _
Một bát tào phớ mix long nhãn, trân châu, hạt sen chỉ có 10k thui._
 

 _Măm măm thôi, nhìn thèm quá rùi._ 



  Quán Vua Tào Phớ cuối phố Vĩnh Hồ nổi tiếng với các món tào phớ và sữa chua nếp cẩm Điện Biên vừa ra mắt món mới là kem Ý AnAnGelato. Khách tới ăn có thể gọi kem ốc quế, kem ly hoặc kem ký đóng sẵn trong hộp giấy bạc mang về. Không trang trí cầu kỳ nên giá chỉ có 6k-8k nhưng chất lượng kem được đánh giá không thua những loại đầu bảng hiện nay. Các hương vị kem khá đầy đủ:


Vậy thì còn chần chừ gì nữa nhỉ, mau ghi vào sổ tay thôi!

Địa chỉ ăn kem Ý AnAnGelato

Website: www.ciffob.com

Quán Vua Tào Phớ 1

Nhà B3 Chợ Vĩnh Hồ, Đống Đa, Hà Nội (11h-18h hàng ngày)

Quán Vua Tào Phớ 2

Số 7 Vĩnh Hồ, Đống Đa, Hà Nội. (8h - 20h hàng ngày)

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Vua Tào Phớ - Số 7 Vĩnh Hồ*




_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------

